# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  C'est l't, planquez-vous !

## Benjamin Delespierre

Chrs confrres (les consurs sont malheureusement rares...)

L't arrive. Et avec lui, des lgions de novices qui vont dferler sur les forums, je parle bien sr des N4rut0_du_92 et autres k1cool(0)_kWin. 
Depuis un mois, je vois dj une nette dgradation de la qualit des posts sur le forum PHP que j'hante habituellement... Malheur, certains ont trouv le chemin du clavier et ils s'en vont poster n'importe quoi  s'en rompre les phalanges. Doit-on fuir ? Rsister ? Se pendre ?

Posons-nous la question: est-il temps de se retirer le temps que _"j'y conn ri1 et jan konpran pas + m je veu faire mon sith parce que je sui un Rw0xx0rZZZ et ki s je v concurrencer Google..."_ arrte de poster lors qu'il devra retourner en classe ? Doit on retourner aux source, sortir dans le dehors, succomber  l'atroce manque de relation social qui nous sied pourtant si bien ? Doit-on se rfugier dans des forums ou que a parle de recherche pure, l o les niveaux d'abstractions sont si levs que la main du Kevin n'a jamais mis le pied ? 

Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?

----------


## plegat

> Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?


La mme qu'en 2010... on en zigouille une dizaine sur la place publique, a calmera les 90 qui regardent!  ::mouarf:: 

Non, mais rappelons nous qu'on a tous t un kevin un jour... bon, ok, certains plus que d'autres. Mais dans le lot, il y en a des biens. Donc un peu de zen attitude, et a se passera bien.

Ou pas.

----------


## sevyc64

> Non, mais rappelons nous qu'on a tous t un kevin un jour...


Oui mais  lpoque internet et les forums n'existaient pas encore  ::langue2::

----------


## mortapa

> Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?


tre le plus possible dans des tats second  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?


aller sur leur terrain (forum naruto, skyblog, chat...) et poser un commentaire, qui me vaudrait ici un point godwin, pour les occuper le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## Tom487

Je propose de faire un bot qui veille sur chaque sous-forum afin de parser les pages et de reconnatre la personne utilisant le langage kikoolol !!!
Et hop ban ! Je vois pas mieux  ::zekill:: .

----------


## Kreepz

> Je propose de faire un bot qui veille sur chaque sous-forum afin de parser les pages et de reconnatre la personne utilisant le langage kikoolol !!!
> Et hop ban ! Je vois pas mieux .


On limite l'ge d'inscription autrement, bon il y en aura qui ne seront peut-tre pas des kikoolol mais on aura la majeur partie d'entre eux!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Luc1an0

Etre un Kevin n'empche pas : 
De savoir crire sans (trop de) fauteDe savoir s'exprimer de faon manuscriteDe savoir dcrire une situation ainsi que le(s) problme(s) rencontr(s)De respecter les rgles que l'on a valid lors de l'inscription (qui inclut donc de savoir lire)

D'ailleurs, une nouvelle fonctionnalit pour le forum : Un conseiller virtuel ?

Cas pratique :
Un nouveau membre veut poster un message. Il est d'abord rediriger vers le conseiller qui lui demande ce qu'il cherche. Le conseiller pose un panel de questions afin de cibler au mieux la demande de l'utilisateur, et le redirige sur des rsultats de recherches de Dvpz.

Le conseiller est obligatoire pour les 50 premiers posts :p

L'ide : tout faire pour que le nophyte en qute de savoir technologique recherche d'abord par lui mme avant de harceler avec des posts : 
Qui ne veulent rien direDont la question a t abord dans 156 langues sur 345468410 posts de divers forumsQui sont remonts toutes les 4h avec des "UP SIVOUPL"

----------


## mortapa

javais oubliez que c'tait impossible de rpondre oui  la question : "Avez vous 18 ans? "  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?


M'exiler de DVP car je n'ai pas internet  la maison et faire mon loup rus comme un renard afin d'aller  la chasse  la belette...

"J'entends le loup, le renard et la belette... J'entends le loup et le renard chanter..."  ::dehors::

----------


## fregolo52

On se plaint, on se plaint ! Je me balade sur peu de forums, mais je peux dire que developpez.com est bien tenu !! Les posts sauvages n'importe o sont rares.
Allez faire un tour sur Codes-Sources, par exemple, vous reviendrez ici en courant !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Tom487

Oui c'est vrais qu'on est pas si mal lotie que a, quand je lis des conversation sur GameBlog  a me dpite personnellement, pas tant par ce qu'ils parlent en kikoo ou autres.
Mais surtout par ce que ce sont des gens qui parlent de choses qu'ils ne comprennent pas, comme les vagues de hack par exemple.
J'ai arrt de lire les commentaires, j'avais des envies de meurtre  force...

----------


## sevyc64

> On se plaint, on se plaint ! Je me balade sur peu de forums, mais je peux dire que developpez.com est bien tenu !! Les posts sauvages n'importe o sont rares.


Les modrateurs veillent, et ils ont du boulot pour tenir le forum propre et brillant  :;):

----------


## tumoo

Oui, c'est surtout les modrateurs qui ne doivent pas tre contents de a,
C'est eux qui sont en charge de tenir ce forum et (souvent) corriger des messages
Je vois beaucoup de posts dits par un modo avec comme justification balise code, orthographe, titre et souvent le sujet  dplacer. 

En fin de compte, les utilisateurs ne peuvent pas se plaindre car les modrateurs font un beau boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Etre un Kevin n'empche pas : 
> De savoir crire sans (trop de) fauteDe savoir s'exprimer de faon manuscriteDe savoir dcrire une situation ainsi que le(s) problme(s) rencontr(s)De respecter les rgles que l'on a valid lors de l'inscription (qui inclut donc de savoir lire)


Ce que tu dcris l est justement l'oppos du Kevin, un posteur sain et responsable. Pour plus de dtails je t'invite  regarder ce thread, attention  ne pas t'exploser la tte sur ton clavier.

Je pense pour ma part que ce qui diffrencie le Kevin du dveloppeur professionnel est une connaissance pointue et aiguise associe  de bons outils: google et la fonction "search" du forum... Force est de constater que c'est le secret le mieux gard sur Developpez  en juger par le nombre hallucinant de reposts...

----------


## tumoo

> Ce que tu dcris l est justement l'oppos du Kevin, un posteur sain et responsable. Pour plus de dtails je t'invite  regarder ce thread, attention  ne pas t'exploser la tte sur ton clavier.
> 
> Je pense pour ma part que ce qui diffrencie le Kevin du dveloppeur professionnel est une connaissance pointue et aiguise associe  de bons outils: google et la fonction "search" du forum... Force est de constater que c'est le secret le mieux gard sur Developpez  en juger par le nombre hallucinant de reposts...


Dur, dur en effet ^^
Il faudrait dfinir exactement le "Kevin", 
est ce le kikoolol qui va "ekrir en SMS car sa va plu vite" ? 
est ce le jeune tmraire qui se lance dans le dveloppement mais qui s'y prend mal, qui coute peu ce qu'on lui dit etc?
est ce le petit nouveau qui n'y connait rien, qui pense qu'en posant son problme, la solution lui tombera comme a sous le nez ?

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Pour savoir exactement qui est Kevin, je vous renvoie a l'article sur la dsencyclopdie: http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Kevin

----------


## Tydher

Ha la dsencyclopdie, chose merveilleuse.
D'ailleurs en cherchant "developpez" rien n'apparait c'est bien triste.

Sinon pour en revenir au Kevin, une ide serait de crer une partie du forum ou leurs posts seraient dplacs, comme a il sont entre eux et gne personne !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Niitaku

> Sinon pour en revenir au Kevin, une ide serait de crer une partie du forum ou leurs posts seraient dplacs, comme a il sont entre eux et gne personne !


L'ide n'est pas mauvaise, a ferait une sorte de "Honeypot"  Kvin. Pas mal du tout.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Quelle sera votre stratgie pour l't 2011 ?


Rcuprer les discussions en question et les poster dans le btisier ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

> ...Sinon pour en revenir au Kevin, une ide serait de crer une partie du forum ou leurs posts seraient dplacs, comme a il sont entre eux et gne personne !


Put1 tropacool  lotrpusso^^, ttfason jpost ou je veu lol, touche pa mon post mdrr

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Rcuprer les discussions en question et les poster dans le btisier ?


a c'est dj fait  ::D:

----------


## Tydher

> Put1 tropacool  lotrpusso^^, ...


J'ai du relire cette partie trois fois pour la comprendre ! ! !  ::aie:: 
A force de coder je sais plus lire le Francais ! ::cry::

----------


## fregolo52

Tous aux abris !!!
Ca y est ils sont dj arrivs !!  ::aie::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

oh oui, a pour sr ils sont parmi nous.

Rien qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai eu droit  3 thread du style _"Machin Truc - 0pts - Inscrit il y a 30s - <gros-amas-immonde-de-code> marche pas merci de maider"_

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Y'a quand mme un truc qui me fait bien marrer sur ce forum, y'a des utilisateurs qui posent des questions, d'autres membres qui apportent des rponses, et ensuite l'OP revient nous dire qu'il  pas tenu compte des remarques, qu'il  trouv tout seul, nous remercie et s'en va....  ::calim2:: 

Y'a vraiment des jours je me demande bien ce que je fais encore l....  ::cry::

----------


## ManusDei

> Y'a quand mme un truc qui me fait bien marrer sur ce forum, y'a des utilisateurs qui posent des questions, d'autres membres qui apportent des rponses, et ensuite l'OP revient nous dire qu'il  pas tenu compte des remarques, qu'il  trouv tout seul, nous remercie et s'en va.... 
> 
> Y'a vraiment des jours je me demande bien ce que je fais encore l....


Bah, quand je pose une question, j'arrte pas de chercher pour autant  ::P:

----------


## Tydher

> Bah, quand je pose une question, j'arrte pas de chercher pour autant


En gnral c'est vrai qu'on  tendance  recherch a cot, mais je pense que la majorit des gens ne mettent pas leur solution et dise juste _"Ciao A+"_

----------


## LooserBoy

> Bah, quand je pose une question, j'arrte pas de chercher pour autant


Il y a le cas qui m'arrive (trs) souvent: le fait d'exposer clairement un problme  une tierce personne me permet de mettre le doigt sur la solution qui ne m'tait pas vidente de prime abord.

Je comprends la frustration de la personne:
Moi - Salut, j'ai un problme sur bla bla bla bla... (parfois longues explications...). Tu vois?!?! *facepalm* Ah mais j'suis con! Si je fais comme a, je contourne tel et tel problmes. Merci beaucoup, tu m'a t d'un grand secours.
Interlocuteur -  :8O:  Je t'en prie...

----------


## mortapa

Ahah ca me fait la mme sauf que dfois je parle de compltement autre chose avec l'interlocuteur et l op miracle il m'aide  rsoudre la soulution sur l'quation alors qu'on parlais de carottes  ::roll:: 

va savoir pourquoi tiens

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

A noter que j'ai aussi eu les cas ou on parle  un mur:
- OP: Question [bla, ...]
- Moi: Ok peut tre en faisant <a>
- OP: J'ai essay <autre chose> et a marche pas
- Moi: Ok mais <a>...
- OP: J'ai essay <encore autre chose> et a marche toujours pas
- Moi: Ok mais <a>...
- OP: Aha j'ai trouv tout seul <un truc qui s'apparente  ma solution>, merci quand mme et  plus
- Moi:  ::mur:: 

Si un administrateur est de passage, je demande l'ajout de l'emote :facepalm: dans les smileys. Je saurais bien m'en servir  ::):

----------


## Mandalar

Bon on est d'accord, l't c'est l'poque des kevin qui viennent pour rvolutionner le monde en apprenant  coder un site web avec leur langage et leur style trs personnel...

Mais aussi, et surtout, c'est la grande poque des stagiaires!! Et accueillir des "noobs" mais qui sont polis et prennent en compte les remarques, c'est pas forcment dsagrable... donc laissez pas tomber le forum, on a besoin de vous  ::P:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Et accueillir des "noobs" mais qui sont polis et prennent en compte les remarques, c'est pas forcment dsagrable...


Surtout si le physique suit...  ::pastaper:: 



> donc laissez pas tomber le forum, on a besoin de vous


Je ferais ce que je peux alors  ::aie::

----------


## skeud

> Il y a le cas qui m'arrive (trs) souvent: le fait d'exposer clairement un problme  une tierce personne me permet de mettre le doigt sur la solution qui ne m'tait pas vidente de prime abord.


Pareil pour moi, ce  quoi on m'as rpondu:




> Oui, ne t'inquite pas, nous avons tous d'ores et dj accept de partager ce destin factieux avec les curs, les psychanalystes et aujourd'hui mme les "coaches"...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

> Bon on est d'accord, l't c'est l'poque des kevin qui viennent pour rvolutionner le monde en apprenant  coder un *MMORPG* avec leur langage et leur style trs personnel...

----------


## lper

> Non, mais rappelons nous qu'on a tous t un kevin un jour...


Certains le sont aussi pour toujours, pas facile  porter comme prnom...Enfin bon je prfre me moquer de ceux qui se moquent... ::?: 

http://taggle.delirax.com/

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Certains le sont aussi pour toujours, pas facile  porter comme prnom...Enfin bon je prfre me moquer de ceux qui se moquent...
> 
> http://taggle.delirax.com/


Tu t'appelles Kevin ? Si je me rappelle bien, le meme (voir Internet Meme)  Kevin est n du (sous) film "Maman j'ai rat l'avion" avec <nom impronnonable> dans le rle du petit blond qui ramasse tout au long du navet. En tout cas c'est ce qu'on peut lire sur la Dsencyclopdie.

Et pour tre tout  fait exact, on ne se moque pas. On stigmatise et on cloisonne ce qui est 'achement mieux !

----------


## lper

> Tu t'appelles Kevin ?


Non mais j'avais un collgue que j'apprciais beaucoup et avec suffisamment d'auto-drision pour pouvoir supporter ce genre de railleries...

----------


## fregolo52

> Non mais j'avais un collgue que j'apprciais beaucoup et avec suffisamment d'auto-drision pour pouvoir supporter ce genre de railleries...


Ca doit tre pareil pour Grard et Rgis.

Pour en revenir au message d'origine, c'est aussi hallucinant le nombre de fois qu'un modrateur (TheGzD, par ex) passe sur une ouverture de discussion en modifiant le message avec comme raisons : basile CODE _(grand classique)_ et orthographe.

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

C'est une bonne chose que les forums soient correctement tenus en dpit des efforts de Kvin pour le pourrir  ::D: 

Keep up the good work kids !

----------


## skeud

quand on voit les phrases des kevin pour accueillir les filles sur ce forum, c'est vident qu'elles ne seront pas nombreuse  venir, qui veut un lien de la prsentation pour soutenir cette charmante demoiselle agresser?  ::aie::

----------


## tumoo

> quand on voit les phrases des kevin pour accueillir les filles sur ce forum, c'est vident qu'elles ne seront pas nombreuse  venir, qui veut un lien de la prsentation pour soutenir cette charmante demoiselle agresser?


Dcidment, tu ne t'en remets pas de son message  ::mouarf::

----------


## skeud

> Dcidment, tu ne t'en remets pas de son message


sisi mais comme tu me montres ce topic spcial kevin j'ai pas pu m'empecher de le ressortir, et attends, c'est mon premier lynchage de kevin, j'en suis fier  ::aie:: 

Enfin du coup il rponds pas, spa drole c'est pas un kevin coriace, pitetre un dbutant? ^^

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Je viens de voir son post, c'est assez pique en effet  ::D: 

Au del de la Kvinite aige qui frappe visiblement ce membre, c'est quand mme grave de penser comme a... Donc faites vous plaisir et collez-lui des -1, c'est open bar: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...-presentation/

----------


## darkcrift

c'est bon j'ai fait ma BA de la journe, j'ai moinss un kevin !!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Celira

> Oui, c'est surtout les modrateurs qui ne doivent pas tre contents de a,
> C'est eux qui sont en charge de tenir ce forum et (souvent) corriger des messages
> Je vois beaucoup de posts dits par un modo avec comme justification balise code, orthographe, titre et souvent le sujet  dplacer.





> Pour en revenir au message d'origine, c'est aussi hallucinant le nombre de fois qu'un modrateur (TheGzD, par ex) passe sur une ouverture de discussion en modifiant le message avec comme raisons : basile CODE _(grand classique)_ et orthographe.





> C'est une bonne chose que les forums soient correctement tenus en dpit des efforts de Kvin pour le pourrir 
> Keep up the good work kids !


C'est toujours agrable de voir que le boulot des modos est remarqu et apprci. 

Et sinon, pour continuer dans la compassion, ayons une pense pour les habitus et les modos du chat DVP qui hritent galement de leur part des boulets de l't.  ::aie::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> C'est toujours agrable de voir que le boulot des modos est remarqu et apprci.


C'est justement ce qui fait la diffrence entre le forum de developpez.com et d'autres - qui se rsume  peu prs 




> User1 > J'ai un problme, help ? (problme dj post X fois...)
> User2 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User3 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User4 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User5 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User6 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User7 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?
> User8 > j'ai le mme probleme, help ?

----------


## Robin56

> Et sinon, pour continuer dans la compassion, ayons une pense pour les habitus et les modos du chat DVP qui hritent galement de leur part des boulets de l't.


Surtout que a doit tre pire  supporter en chat donc en live qu' travers un post sur le forum.  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> En tout cas c'est ce qu'on peut lire sur la Dsencyclopdie.


T'es au courant que le but de la dsencyclopdie est de mentir au maxium j'espre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Au del de la Kvinite aige qui frappe visiblement ce membre, c'est quand mme grave de penser comme a... Donc faites vous plaisir et collez-lui des -1, c'est open bar: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...-presentation/


L'appel au lynchage publique n'est pas non plus ce que l'on fait de plus dlicat dans le genre, Kevin ou pas...

----------


## Robin56

> L'appel au lynchage publique n'est pas non plus ce que l'on fait de plus dlicat dans le genre, Kevin ou pas...


Pour cette intervention hroque, tu auras droit  un  ::ccool::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> L'appel au lynchage publique n'est pas non plus ce que l'on fait de plus dlicat dans le genre, Kevin ou pas...


Pris de remords, je me mettrai bien -1  moi mme. Merci de m'avoir fait la morale sans quoi je serais rest bte et mchant...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je viens de voir son post, c'est assez pique en effet


A deux doigts de penser que c'est un fake tellement c'est gros, comme "Fleur en plastique" qui a souvent su "animer" certains dbats a sa manire ...

----------


## tchize_

hooo oui.

Mais on l'aime bien quand mme  ::mouarf:: . En fait, on devrais lui interdire de poster ailleurs que dans la taverne...

----------


## skeud

J'qi l'impression que vous aimez ma petite decouverte de la journee  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Pseudo chang par XXX pour s'assurer de l'anonymit de la personne.




> 14:52 [XXX]: je recherche toujours d'aventage de versions
> 14:52 [XXX]: si tu as quelquechose a m'amprendre j'aurais vcu pour quelquechose aujourd'hui


Je confirme, non seulement ils sont l, mais en plus certains s'taient cachs et ne se sont dvoils que dernirement.

----------


## Syphochaos

> Pseudo chang par XXX pour s'assurer de l'anonymit de la personne.
> 
> 
> 
> Je confirme, non seulement ils sont l, mais en plus certains s'taient cachs et ne se sont dvoils que dernirement.


Sacre Taverne..  ::haha:: 




> Je viens de voir son post, c'est assez pique en effet 
> 
>  Au del de la Kvinite aige qui frappe visiblement ce membre, c'est quand mme grave de penser comme a... Donc faites vous plaisir et collez-lui des -1, c'est open bar: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...-presentation/


Joli score que le -38 qu'il obtient dsormais..  :8O: 

Sinon, pour viter les Kevin, je sors.  ::whistle::  Oui oui, on peut viter les Kevin en sortant de chez nous.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Luc1an0

> L'appel au lynchage publique n'est pas non plus ce que l'on fait de plus dlicat dans le genre, Kevin ou pas...


J'ai mis aussi le +1 pour cette intervention pleine d'humanit...

Mais j'ai aussi mis le -1  ::arf::  ::arf::  ::arf::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Joli score que le -38 qu'il obtient dsormais..


On dirait que le post  t retir finalement. Quelqu'un  pu relever le score maximal ? Je crois qu'on tiens un record l  ::mouarf::

----------


## Tydher

Non le post est toujours la mais il n'y a que le lien que tu as mis plus haut qui fonctionne.

Pour le moment -41

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Non le post est toujours la mais il n'y a que le lien que tu as mis plus haut qui fonctionne.
> 
> Pour le moment -41


Ah oui bien vu...

Dites-donc ce thread c'est le festival du moinssage on dirait  ::mouarf::

----------


## Syphochaos

> Dites-donc ce thread c'est le festival du moinssage on dirait


Il faut bien compenser tous les plus que l'on se donne entre nous dans la taverne.  ::mrgreen:: 
Et puis faut dire qu'il l'a bien mrit..  ::fessee::

----------


## skeud

Moi je pense pas avoir mriter tout ces -1  ::aie:: .
spo juste  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-k-z

C'est pour voir si avec l'ensemble de tes posts dans le thread, tu arrives  avoir autant de -1 cumul que lui avec un seul post  ::aie::  *pastapervaisavoirmalmoi*

----------


## MigouW

Petite Relance de ce post afin de vous rappelez a vous, oui vous,  grand matres et seigneurs de ce noble et respectable forum ou la connaissance et la bienveillance m'extasie  chaque nouveau post (euh pardon je m'gare), je disais donc vous rappeler que la saison des grandes vacances se terminent.

Qui dit fin de grandes vacances, dit rentre, et donc rentre dans en premire anne dans nombres d'instituts informatique renomms (ou pas).

La ou je veux en venir (il serait temps n'est ce pas), c'est qu'une partie de nos chers kevins ,et autres individus donc ce sujet parle, qui ne polluaient pas notre forum, parce qu'obligs de partir avec leur parents, vont rentrer dans le cursus de l'informatique d'ici peu de temps, et venir nous importuner (pour rester poli) afin que nous fassions leur exercices, pourtant simple, qu'ils disent ne pas comprendre. (Alors qu'en fait : " ouais y a un forum je vais les faire bosser a ma place de toute facon les helloworld c'est pour les nazes moi je veux faire un WoW a la mode AION, dans le style Assassin's creed et qui fonctionnera sur mon smartphone, et je deviendrai le nouveau Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, etc....)


Tout ca pour dire :  PREPAREZ VOUS, LA GUERRE N'EST PAS FINIE

----------


## tchize_

par exprience, cette guerre arrive plutt vers le mois de mai, avec une petite pointe en janvier, c'est  dire quand les examens arrivent et les kvin se rendent compte qu'il ont rien foutu de l'anne.

----------


## Bubu017

et qu'il faut rendre tous les comptes-rendus de TP

----------


## Glutinus

Un Kevin, a peut aller jusqu' quel ge ?

J'ai reu en dbut de cette anne un message par rseau social... un gars en dernire anne d'cole d'ingnieur qui a remarqu que j'avais fait, il y a cinq ans, le mme projet de fin d'tudes que lui ; il m'a demand, tenez-vous bien, de m'envoyer *le projet*. Non, je rigole pas, le code des microcontrleurs, le circuit imprim, le rapport, et tout, comme a parce que mssieur voulait pas sa fatiguer.

J'ai eu la meilleure rponse possible,  savoir ne pas lui rpondre. Avec du recul j'aurai peut-tre d rechercher son responsable pdagogique et lui forwarder le message, tiens.

----------


## tchize_

> J'ai eu la meilleure rponse possible,  savoir ne pas lui rpondre. Avec du recul j'aurai peut-tre d rechercher son responsable pdagogique et lui forwarder le message, tiens.


La meilleure rponse c'est

"ok, pour xxx euro je vous fournis tout ce qu'il me reste, et mme le rapport en version numrique"

et comme vous n'avez pas sign d'accord de confidentialit pour cette transaction, vers la fin des mmoire, envoyer  son responsable une copie de votre mmoire qu'il trouvera "instructive", ou, pire, aller  sa dfense 
"Excusez-moi monsieur, quand vous m'aviez rachet mes rsultats, je pensais que c'tait pour les amliorer, faire un travail original, pas pour simplement le plagier, je n'ai jamais donne mon accord  cette pratique".

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Un Kevin, a peut aller jusqu' quel ge ?


De 7  77 ans apparemment. J'ai eu le cas rcemment d'un ex collaborateur qui m'a vol un script PHP pour ensuite venir me demander de dbugger son implem sur son site  :8O:

----------


## f-k-z

> De 7  77 ans apparemment. J'ai eu le cas rcemment d'un ex collaborateur qui m'a vol un script PHP pour ensuite venir me demander de dbugger son implem sur son site


Bah y a pas d'ge, c'est un tat d'esprit :]]]]]]

Sinon normal pour le vol du script php, puis c'est pas un vol mais un emprunt, et fallait le mettre sous cl si tu voulais pas te le faire voler  ::aie::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Sinon normal pour le vol du script php, puis c'est pas un vol mais un emprunt, et fallait le mettre sous cl si tu voulais pas te le faire voler


Tu sais que la proprit intellectuelle a existe ?  ::roll::

----------


## f-k-z

> Tu sais que la proprit intellectuelle a existe ?


^^ Oui, mais par contre a le Kevin il s'en moque ;o

----------


## Loceka

> Tu sais que la proprit intellectuelle a existe ?


La proprit, c'est le vol.

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> La proprit, c'est le vol.


Je le savais ! developpez.com est un repaire de brigands pour anarchistes de tous poils  ::D: 

J'avais dj lu cette phrase dans cet article: http://www.philomag.com/article,phra...tlevol,561.php, a  au moins le mrite de poser la question de la lgitimit de la proprit.

En revanche, je ne partage pas la vision de Proudhon en ce qui concerne la proprit intellectuelle, fruit du travail plus que de l'exploitation, la justification de la proprit n'en est que plus valide (sauf videment dans le cadre du plagiat).

----------


## andry.aime

Moi , j'adore les styles messages visiteurs.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## tumoo

> Moi , j'adore les styles messages visiteurs.


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Il n'y a pas un bouton "Porter plainte pour harclement" sur le forum ?  ::aie::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Y'a bien le boutton "signaler" ou le commissariat le plus proche  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Y'a bien le boutton "signaler"


Un bon moyen de se prendre une "infraction" !!  ::roll:: 
 utiliser avec parcimonie donc...

----------


## Auteur

> Moi , j'adore les styles messages visiteurs.


c'est effac  ::cry:: 

mais par chance j'ai eu le temps de voir les messages visiteurs  ::mrgreen::  mais pas je n'ai eu le temps de les coller dans le btisier  ::(:

----------


## tchize_

> c'est effac


Bande de petits perverts voyeurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Bande de petits perverts voyeurs


Pour a aussi y'a le commissariat le plus proche... moi ce que j'en dis...


Bon ok  ::pastaper::

----------


## tumoo

> Bande de petits perverts voyeurs


 ::haha::  

C'est bien  toi de parler 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d42...s/#post6211503
 ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> Bande de petits perverts voyeurs


On assume  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> C'est bien  toi de parler 
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d42...s/#post6211503


tu notera que les noms ont t retirs  :;):

----------


## MigouW

> tu notera que les noms ont t retirs


N'empeche que tu as eu la mme ide  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Non, c'est auteur qui a eu l'ide, moi je ne fais que rcolter les pouces  ::whistle::

----------


## MigouW

Dans quel sens les pouces  ::aie::   ::pastaper::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Non, c'est auteur qui a eu l'ide, moi je ne fais que rcolter les pouces


Le btisier reste le moyen le plus rapide pour se hisser au rang d'expert sur le forum  grand coups de plussages. a ou la taverne  ::whistle::

----------


## Robin56

> Le btisier reste le moyen le plus rapide pour se hisser au rang d'expert sur le forum  grand coups de plussages. a ou la taverne


Et oui, bientt de nouveaux rangs sur dvp  ::ccool:: 
- Expert tavernier
- Expert prsentation
- ...

----------


## Celira

> Le btisier reste le moyen le plus rapide pour se hisser au rang d'expert sur le forum  grand coups de plussages. a ou la taverne


C'est aussi un excellent moyen de se faire descendre  coup de moins.  ::twisted:: 

Bon videmment, les votes et les rponses dans la taverne ne comptent pas. Mais chut ! faut pas le dire trop fort !

----------


## tchize_

> Le btisier reste le moyen le plus rapide pour se hisser au rang d'expert sur le forum  grand coups de plussages. a ou la taverne


Pour rappel:
le btisier est dans la taverne
les messages et vote dans la taverne ne sont pas compts
dsol de dcevoir tes aspirations  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Non, c'est auteur qui a eu l'ide, moi je ne fais que rcolter les pouces





> Le btisier reste le moyen le plus rapide pour se hisser au rang d'expert sur le forum  grand coups de plussages. a ou la taverne


tatatatata  ::nono:: 
Je n'y suis pour rien si je rcolte pleins de +1 dans le btisier car ce sont les btises des autres que je poste  ::aie:: 






> Et oui, bientt de nouveaux rangs sur dvp 
> - Expert tavernier
> - Expert prsentation
> - ...


Un modrateur ou un responsable de rubrique "expert tavernier" a fait peur a  ::aie::   ::aie::  Je ne sais pas vous mais je n'aurai pas confiance  ::aie:: 



 ::kiss::   ::kiss::   Celira en passant car a fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vue.  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

A dfaut, voil un tavernier qui n'a rien  voir.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ust8jkh4U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ust8jkh4U[/ame]

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Waaah a m'a l'air d'tre un bon gros navet dgorgeant d'eau de rose... 	 ::vomi:: 

C'est marrant que d'un discussion sur Kevin on en soit arriver  parler de l'ami Tavernier, concidence ?

----------

